# Expired Food



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I recenlty bought a bag of Wellness to add to my mix (bought it last week) and I've just discovered it's expired (only by a few weeks) but I'm going to take it back and get a newer one since a bag will last a very long time and I don't want to be feeding food that's really over-expired months from now. I was just wondering though since food expiry dates tend to be a year or less from when you buy the food, if it is safe to go a little over the expiry date and by how much? And do expiry dates matter if you freeze the food to store it? Of course I don't want to feed my hedgehog the food if it's bad for her, but at the same time I don't want to be throwing out a lot of food because I've hit the expiry date before the bag's used up. 
Thanks


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Mostly the food loses nutritional value after the expiration date. Freezing will extend it though.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Reaper said:


> Mostly the food loses nutritional value after the expiration date. Freezing will extend it though.


Alright that makes sense. Thanks  I'm loading my food up into double-seal freezer bags and putting it in the freezer as we speak.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Keep in mind though that some manufacturers advise against freezing as some foods loose nutritional value in freezing. Even when frozen, it is only good for about 6 months. 

It is best to buy food with the longest expiration date possible and keep in a cool place dry place in a well sealed container.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Keep in mind though that some manufacturers advise against freezing as some foods loose nutritional value in freezing. Even when frozen, it is only good for about 6 months.
> 
> It is best to buy food with the longest expiration date possible and keep in a cool place dry place in a well sealed container.


Oh really? I have all my food in the freezer right now :? 
How do I know if I'm not suppose to freeze a certain brand? Will it say on the bag? I'm currently feeding a mix of Chicken Soup Light, Wellness Healthy Weight, Blue Spa Select Weight Control, Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck, Royal Canin Indoor Light 40, and the kitten food she was on before I got her, Nutro Natural Choice Complete Care Kitten. Does anyone know if any of these should not be frozen?


----------

